# Cpl Andrew Eykelenboom- 1 Fd Amb - 11 Aug 2006



## tomahawk6 (11 Aug 2006)

One NATO soldier reported killed in Spin Boldak area.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20060712/afghanistan_edmonton_0600811/20060811?hub=TopStories


Cdn. soldier dead after bomb rocks Afghan convoy
Updated Fri. Aug. 11 2006 11:40 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

An unidentified Canadian soldier is dead after a suicide bomber drove his explosive-laden vehicle into a military convoy in southern Afghanistan on Friday. 


The attack occurred around 3:30 p.m. local time on a re-supply convoy of Canadian troops near the Spin Boldak district of the southern Kandahar province, about a three-hour drive southeast of Kandahar, reported CTV's Matt McClure in Afghanistan. 


"Witnesses at the scene say there was a giant blast, and in the aftermath a huge fire after a suicide bomber detonated as he passed by the convoy near a Canadian G-Wagon jeep," said McClure. 


Two other soldiers in the convoy were not injured and managed to escape before the fire engulfed the vehicle. "But the third was consumed by the inferno," said McClure. 
The name of the soldier who was killed is being temporarily withheld at the request of his family. 
"We deeply regret the loss of a fine and dedicated soldier who died serving his country," Col. Tom Putt, deputy commander of Task Force Afghanistan, told reporters. 

"Our sympathy goes out to his family in this time of grief." 
There were also three Afghan civilians who were injured in the attack, although the details are not yet known.
Two planeloads of replacement troops, mainly from Manitoba and Ontario, touched down at Kandahar Air Field on Aug. 3. But McClure said it's believed the dead soldier was not among the new contingent of troops, and "had been here for some time." 

The re-supply convoy was taking needed goods and maintenance materials to the forward operating base at Spin Boldak, which the Canadians maintain in order to keep a security presence near the Pakistani border. 
"They were returning from that re-supply mission when the attack occurred," said McClure. 
Purported Taliban spokesman Qari Yousaf Ahmadi claimed responsibility for the attack, saying the bomber was an Afghan by the name of Mohammad Ilyas. 

Reuters news agency earlier reported a Taliban spokesman's claim that eight foreign soldiers had been killed in the attack. 
Canada has about 2,200 troops in Afghanistan, most of them based in Kandahar where insurgent activity is intense. 
Seven Canadian soldiers have been killed in the past week, bringing the death toll to 26 soldiers since Canada entered the country in 2002. 

Putt said he does not believe Canadian troops are being singled out by insurgents. 
"I don't think they're targetting Canadians. I think they're targetting coalition troops. It happens to be that the main effort are in the two provinces -- the main effort of the Taliban -- appear to be in the two provinces that are currently being helped by both the UK and the Canadians," he said. 

Body of soldier on its way home 

Meanwhile, the body of a Canadian soldier killed in an apparent accidental shooting in Afghanistan is on its way home, as military investigators look into whether negligence was a factor in the death. 
Early Friday at Kandahar Airfield, hundreds of soldiers from Canada and other NATO countries stood to attention as the body of Master-Cpl. Jeffrey Scott Walsh was carried slowly onto a Canadian Forces Hercules aircraft. 

Walsh had arrived for what was supposed to be a six-month tour of duty in Afghanistan just six days before he was killed. 
Military investigators said Thursday they had not yet determined whether Walsh's death was accidental or the result of a negligent act. 
Meanwhile, it was an emotional reunion for the some 90 soldiers who arrived home in Edmonton early Friday morning after a gruelling tour of duty in Afghanistan. 

"There's really no words to describe how it feels to be home right now," Sgt. Darryll Newsham told CTV's Canada AM from CFB Edmonton. 
"It just doesn't feel real right now, but I'm sure after a nice hot shower and a good sleep in a nice bed, it will be better." 
During his tour in Kandahar, Newsham said he faced three improvised explosive device (IED) strikes and "engaged the enemy" several times. 

"We knew the possibility of actually shooting and getting shot at was there, but we weren't really ready for the scale that it ended up being. And near the end, we started preparing ourselves a lot better for it than where we were at the beginning," he said. 
His girlfriend Bonnie Jansen said she is elated to have him home after what was a nerve-wracking ordeal waiting for his safe return. 
'It was like a dream, seeing him walk through those doors," she said. 

Newsham said he will retire in about two years but it's unlikely that he will return to Afghanistan. 
"I'll help train troops to go over, but as far as going back there myself, I probably won't go back," he said. 
A massive rotation of troops is taking place this month, with those who deployed in February heading out and fresh troops from Ontario and Quebec coming in. 


With reports from CTV's Matt McClure and The Canadian Press in Kandahar


----------



## C/10 (11 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2006)

EDIT: NVM
RIP


----------



## dapaterson (11 Aug 2006)

More on this story from CBC and BBC:

http://www.cbc.ca/story/world/national/2006/08/11/aghan-attack.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/4784283.stm


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## Booked_Spice (11 Aug 2006)

Not another Canadian

RIP


----------



## GAP (11 Aug 2006)

Not one of the new replacements....(according to the video clip)    My condolances...damn

CTV Newsnet: Matt McClure on the suicide attack 2:08 - video clip
http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/HTMLTemplate?tf=/ctv/mar/video/new_player.html&cf=ctv/mar/ctv.cfg&hub=TopStories&video_link_high=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/11/ctvvideologger2_500kbps_2006_08_11_1155328241.wmv&video_link_low=mms://ctvbroadcast.ctv.ca/video/2006/08/11/ctvvideologger2_218kbps_2006_08_11_1155327344.wmv&clip_start=00:00:29.16&clip_end=00:02:08.12&clip_caption=CTV Newsnet: Matt McClure on the suicide attack&clip_id=ctvnews.20060811.00158000-00158342-clip1&subhub=video&no_ads=&sortdate=20060712&slug=afghanistan_edmonton_0600811&archive=CTVNews


----------



## Elisha (11 Aug 2006)

I saw it on ctv news net as well.  Very said, new or old either way...tragic!


My thoughts and prayers to the fallen and those injured and serving there!


Elisha


----------



## cadettrooper (11 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## westernarmymember (11 Aug 2006)

Condolences and prayers to the family, friends and comrades. 

 RIP


----------



## ab9321 (11 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## Rice0031 (11 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## big bad john (11 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2025

News Release
One Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan
CEFCOM NR–06.018 - August 11, 2006

OTTAWA – A Canadian soldier was killed by a suicide bomber in a vehicle attack today near the town of Spin Boldak, approximately 100 km southeast of Kandahar City, Afghanistan. The attack occurred at approximately 3:30 p.m. Kandahar time.

The identity of the deceased is being withheld at the request of next-of-kin.

No other Canadian soldiers were injured, although it appears the blast injured a number of Afghan civilians. Afghan national police secured the scene soon after the attack.

The deceased soldier was travelling in an armoured “G Wagon” (Gelaendenwagen) Light Utility Vehicle as part of a resupply convoy heading north from Spin Boldak to Kandahar Airfield on Highway 4 when the suicide bomber exploded his vehicle near the convoy.

Canada 's mission in Afghanistan is part of our contribution to the international campaign to help bring stability and security to the people of Afghanistan. There are significant risks involved in these operations, but we are achieving results by extending the reach of Afghan authorities and diminishing the capacity of insurgent forces. Today's tragic incident will not deter us from our mission and we will continue to work towards creating a brighter future for the long-suffering people of Afghanistan.


----------



## Jake (11 Aug 2006)

Rest in peace.


----------



## dardt (11 Aug 2006)

What can be said, another sad day indeed.

My condolences to the soldier's family and friends. RIP, you will not be forgotten.


----------



## cplwife (11 Aug 2006)

Whenever we lose a soldier it is a horrible tragedy.  All units have lost soldiers relatively recently.  Walsh was from my husband's unit.  I can say that many of the soldiers from here who will soon be home were greatly saddened by Walsh's death and it has overshadowed their homecoming.  We are all concerned about friends and family, that doesn't stop when we hear which unit the fallen/injured are from.


----------



## xo31@711ret (11 Aug 2006)

RIP..


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Aug 2006)

And the hits just keep on coming.....


----------



## armyvern (12 Aug 2006)

We have lost a Medic. Cpl Andrew Eykelenboom. My condolances to his family, friends and fellow Medics:

http://www.cbc.ca/cp/world/060812/w081212.html



> Canadian soldier killed in fiery suicide attack identified as medic
> 06:50:40 EDT Aug 12, 2006
> Canadian Press
> KANDAHAR, Afghanistan (CP) - The Canadian soldier killed on Friday in a fiery suicide attack has been identified as a medic.
> ...



Vern


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Aug 2006)




----------



## RatCatcher (12 Aug 2006)

RIP Brother, guide the hands of your peers from upstairs.  MILITI SECURIMUS


----------



## tomahawk6 (12 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family and friends of Cpl Andrew Eykelenboom.


----------



## GAP (12 Aug 2006)

My condolances to family and friends of the good Cpl.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Aug 2006)

RIP Cpl. my thoughts are with your family and friends.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## missing1 (12 Aug 2006)

Again we must say our condolences to the soldier's family and friends. RIP, you will not be forgotten.

   Dave & Nancee Payne


----------



## GunnersGirl (12 Aug 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of Cpl Andrew Eykelenboom.


----------



## matty101 (12 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## medicineman (12 Aug 2006)

RIP due.  

MM


----------



## karl28 (12 Aug 2006)

RIP


----------



## AmmoTech90 (12 Aug 2006)

RIP.

Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## captjtq (12 Aug 2006)

RIP, Soldier...


----------



## Blackhorse7 (12 Aug 2006)

Prayers to the family.... God Bless.


----------



## manhole (12 Aug 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.........      Ubique


----------



## C/10 (12 Aug 2006)




----------



## geo (12 Aug 2006)

Rest in peace Cpl Eykelenboom, your job here is done.

At the going down of the sun, and in the morn
We will remember them!

Chimo!


----------



## Armymedic (12 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family, friends and coworkers.


----------



## ark (12 Aug 2006)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## Korus (12 Aug 2006)

RIP Soldier. We'll see you again one day.


----------



## from darkness lite (13 Aug 2006)

My condolences to the family.

Lest We Forget

FDL


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Aug 2006)

RIP 
Cpl Eykenboom...condolences to his family, friends and peers

HL


----------



## 1feral1 (13 Aug 2006)

Again, more sad news, and again my thoughts are with his family and friends.

Wes


----------



## HItorMiss (13 Aug 2006)

He is now on his way home for his final rest.

RIP Doc


----------



## C/10 (13 Aug 2006)




----------



## big bad john (14 Aug 2006)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2028

Media Advisory
Remains of Fallen Soldier Returning Home
MA 06-15 - August 14, 2006

OTTAWA, Ont. — The remains of Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom, a 1 Field Ambulance soldier, based at Canadian Forces Base Edmonton, is scheduled to return home to Canada today.

Where:  8 Wing Trenton, Canadian Forces Base Trenton, Ontario.

When:  Monday, August 14, 6:30 p.m. 

What:  At the wishes of the family, media are invited to view the arrival, though no interviews will be given. 

Present to pay their respects will be The Minister of National Defence, Gordon O’Connor, and other dignitaries.

Cpl Andrew James Eykelenboom was killed by a suicide bomber in a vehicle attack today near the town of Spin Boldak, approximately 100 km southeast of Kandahar City, Afghanistan. The attack occurred at approximately 3:30 p.m. Kandahar time.


----------



## Beezer (14 Aug 2006)

"It is foolish and wrong to mourn men that have died, instead, we should thank God that such men lived."

- George Patton


----------



## NavComm (14 Aug 2006)

My condolences to his family, friends and comrads. God speed Cpl Eykelenboom.


----------



## military granny (19 Aug 2006)

http://news.sympatico.msn.ctv.ca/TopStories/ContentPosting.aspx?newsitemid=CTVNews%2f20060819%2feykelenboom_funeral_060819&feedname=CTV-TOPSTORIES_V2&showbyline=True


Eykelenboom is the first Canadian military medic killed in action since the Korean War, and the 26th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan since deploying to the war-torn country in 2002. 

His family has announced the creation of a foundation called Boomer's Legacy. It will honour fallen Canadian soldiers and educate Canadians about the need for humanitarian aid in Afghanistan. Funds raised by the foundation will provide educational material for Afghan children


----------



## BernDawg (20 Aug 2006)

Prayers and condolences to the family.  RIP soldier.


----------



## ArmyRick (20 Aug 2006)

RIP soldier,


----------

